# NISMO Prepped 350Z!



## NISMOhq (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey everyone!

First time on the boards...just wanted to say "HEY" and to let everyone know how excited I am right now...why?? 

We JUST finished our 2005 350Z Track...with full NISMO prep! Why does it matter? well, not sure you guys will appreciate this, but I'll give you some history...
I work for Classic NIssan in streetsboro Ohio, I'm the New Car sales manager here. I just got over to this store about 2 weeks back (was in Honda sales for 2 years) and love the nissan product. Best part is, so does our general manager...and he lets me have my way 

I'm a big racer. I've got a nitrous fed honda odyssey, a supercharger civic Si, and have road and strip raced for years. getting into the import scene back when it just started, you know, when pistons would run about $800 for a set of 4! 

I've always respected Nissan, but am just a Honda guy. I am converting fast though, not that i don't care for Honda, but I do like what I sell now, alot! 

Anyway...we JUST ordered our new showroom banner "Classic Nissan, your NISMO headquarters" and we are dedicating a full half of the showroom to NISMO prepped cars: Frontier, 350Z, Spec V and Altima. We are about to get the cleveland autoshow Sentra Spec V in NISMO prep as well, and are cleaning the Frontier now for the showroom.

I just think it's cool and have always thought so, to have a dealer get "with the program" and offer something like this for the import/compact enthusiast!

So, what did we do to the Z? Headers, intake and full exhaust, carbon shifter and the NISMO graphics. I took it out friday, when the techs got the install done...HOLY SMOKES! This thing is utterly amazing! want any further info just ask 

anyway, just saying "HEY" again, and hope to help on the forums anyway I can.

oh, and about our CLASSIC "MONSTER" Titan? lol, that's another story..we are on the 3rd edition of that beast! 

see you at the track!

Vince


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

This shouldn't really be here. It isn't a real classified, but your trying to promote your dealership and we have vendors here. Also the mods you did to the 350Z from NISMO didn't do much to it; it is still pretty much the same car. Also that isn't the "full nismo prep" NISMO offers alot more then what you listed. To bad the prices are so high and the gains are so minimal.


----------

